# Patricia Schäfer Legs + Upskirt - MIX 46x



## Tokko (5 Juni 2008)

.




*Netzfundstücke




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​



Viel Spaß.

Thx to tommy4343
.
*​


----------



## camel (7 Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank Für Patricia, tolle Frau!


----------



## maierchen (7 Juni 2008)

Wozu Rasenstücke doch alles gut sind!
:thx:!


----------



## saviola (15 Juli 2008)

sehr schöne Einblicke,besten Dank.:thumbup:


----------



## jackstone (30 Okt. 2008)

sehr super, danke


----------



## armin (30 Okt. 2008)

die Dame hat Probleme mit ihren Beinen, gut das es so ist


----------



## jogger (30 Okt. 2008)

:thumbup:absolut supi Bilder


----------



## [email protected] (30 Okt. 2008)

*ich freu mich immer wieder auf sie*

ich freu mich immer wieder auf sie


----------



## mbwiw (1 Nov. 2008)

Danke für die tollen bilder


----------



## baumann24 (5 Nov. 2008)

*Super*

Danke!


----------



## loewe (5 Nov. 2008)

Danke euch allen für die supper Bilder


----------



## Sembello (16 Nov. 2008)

Wow! Das rockt! Heißen Dank. :thumbup:


----------



## cipa (18 Nov. 2008)

beste bilder


----------



## kratzmich (21 Nov. 2008)

ja, die Patricia ist ein Grund morgens früher aus dem Bett zu kommen!


----------



## pluto1974 (22 Nov. 2008)

sehr schön, Dankeschön


----------



## Nylon-Fan (24 Nov. 2008)

Ich wusste garnicht, das die bei der ARD auch so zeigefreudig sind. Schade, das die Qualität der Bilder so schlecht ist - aber trotzdem sehr anregend. Vielen Dank.


----------



## pekanok (24 Nov. 2008)

*Patricia Schäfer*

Tolle Bilder:thumbup:


----------



## Stowasser (24 Nov. 2008)

endlich mal wieder upskirts:thumbup:


----------



## Codeman275 (27 Nov. 2008)

Euer gutes öffentliches Recht!  Thanx!


----------



## thully (27 Nov. 2008)

*Patricia Schäfer*

 Super Pics. Danke dafür. Sehe die Patricia immer sehr gern. Und so natürlich um so lieber!!!!!


----------



## coyote_rk (15 Dez. 2008)

klasse upskirt dabei...


----------



## nicedoc1 (16 Dez. 2008)

Super Frau


----------



## coolmax17 (19 Dez. 2008)

Super Frau, super Bilder. Vielen Dank !


----------



## Hassan2008 (22 Dez. 2008)

Big Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## bigeagle198 (29 Dez. 2008)

Guten Morgen,

bisher war mir nur der eine Clip vom Juli 2007 bekannt. Offensichtlich gab es aber mehr interessante Szenen, die vom Urheber schön für uns festgehalten worden sind. Vielen Dank dafür.

Gruß

bigeagle198


----------



## ivci75 (30 Dez. 2008)

danke Patricia


----------



## 2009 (31 Dez. 2008)

Tolle Bilder!!


----------



## coolmax17 (4 Jan. 2009)

Danke für die tollen Bilder


----------



## willy.l (9 Jan. 2009)

schone bilder


----------



## chlodwig486 (9 Jan. 2009)

sehr schön


----------



## Bob2009 (18 Feb. 2009)

Tolle Frau


----------



## thully (18 Feb. 2009)

rofl3einfach tolle Frau. Dafür steht man gerne früher auf


----------



## yoqui4812 (29 März 2009)

dabei macht die immer so einen auf unschuldig und brav!
Aber gut, auch brave Mädels können supersexy sein, und wer weiß, vielleicht ist sie ja gar nicht so brav ;-)


----------



## artist44 (29 März 2009)

Einfach klasse die Frau


----------



## [email protected] (5 Apr. 2009)

:thumbup:Tolle Frau und Bilder


----------



## [email protected] (5 Apr. 2009)

Eine super FRAU sehr erotisch


----------



## Birzele (9 Apr. 2009)

Patricia Schäfer ist gar nicht bei der ARD, sie ist beim ZDF, hahaha


----------



## astrosfan (14 Apr. 2009)

Tolle upskirts  :thx:


----------



## steve49 (15 Mai 2009)

hi,

ich bin steve49. zuerst bedanke ich mir fur die ehre eure comunity ein mitglieder zu sein. und danke fur die tolle bildern vom patricia schaefer. eine frage kenn jemanden der
der namen vom die madels aus der seite celebrity upskirt paparazzi pics

danke


steve49


----------



## HansJBraun (15 Mai 2009)

sehr schön, einfach super! weiter so


----------



## che007 (16 Mai 2009)

Extrem tolle Bilder einer schönen Frau! Danke!!!!


----------



## qyxcvbnm12 (16 Mai 2009)

klasse pics


----------



## steve49 (28 Mai 2009)

hi,

thanks for the great pictures of patricia schaeffer. she is indeed

a great looking woman.


steve49


----------



## coolmax17 (5 Juni 2009)

Tolle Bilder. Danke ! Bitte noch mehr von der schönen Patricia.


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2009)

Das ist schon nee Süsse Maus DANKE


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2009)

Die Patricia ist schon nee Süsse DANKE für die Pics


----------



## Rheydter2 (11 Juni 2009)

wow, die geile Patricia Schäfer, jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Busenblitzer!!!!!


;-)


----------



## koma17 (11 Juli 2009)

Geile Beine super


----------



## maxxx4 (11 Juli 2009)

schöne Bilder.Danke!!


----------



## Gourmeggle (30 Aug. 2009)

Schöne Bilder. Danke


----------



## makarius (3 Sep. 2009)

Ja, sie beherrscht den Beinüberschlag.


----------



## foomi (7 Sep. 2009)

:thumbup:Super Bilder, Danke


----------



## merol (7 Sep. 2009)

süper bilder danke


----------



## jean58 (7 Sep. 2009)

die marlene lufen des zdf


----------



## joedet (24 Sep. 2009)

Danke für die Bilder dieser tollen Frühaufsteherin


----------



## gaertner23 (24 Sep. 2009)

:thumbup:Vielen Dank für diesen Mix von Patricia.


----------



## henrypeter (2 Okt. 2009)

Danke es gibt sie ja die schönen Fundstücke bitte weiter so!


----------



## bigeagle198 (3 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Patricia Schäfer*

Guten Morgen und einen schönen Feiertag,

die Bilder sind der absolute Wahnsinn. Man könnte meinen, Patrizia hätte leicht exhibitionistische Anwandlungen. Sehr attraktive Frau und sehr gut für uns. für dieses blaue Kleid, was sie neulich anhatte, hätte sie wirklich einen Waffenschein benötigt.

Gruß

bigeagle198


----------



## Tantramasseur (27 Okt. 2009)

auch immer wieder schön.....miss ard...... schade dass sie nie halterlsoe trägt.....oder doch??????


----------



## jurjii (29 Okt. 2009)

danke für patricia 
sie ist immer gut anzusehen
ich find sie klasse:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lothar22 (16 Nov. 2009)

Toll gemacht,danke


----------



## ankefan (20 Nov. 2009)

vielen Dank für die süsse....


----------



## frosch9999 (20 Nov. 2009)

wow,
echt super


----------



## Finderlohn (20 Nov. 2009)

Schade,daß einige Bilder Verschwommen waren.Aber trotzdem gut.


----------



## Herzbube78 (26 Nov. 2009)

camel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Für Patricia, tolle Frau!



wollt ich schon immer sehen


----------



## schlaubi (26 Nov. 2009)

Bilder könnten etwa schärfer sein, aber vielen Dank für die Mühe


----------



## Goldkehle (27 Nov. 2009)

lol7 
danke tokko, gute zusammenstellung


----------



## jochen142002 (5 Dez. 2009)

wow, herzlichen dank für patricia


----------



## flocke21 (5 Dez. 2009)

supper bilder danke^^


----------



## fubbes (28 Dez. 2009)

Die Frau hat was, zweifellos!


----------



## oslo2009 (28 Dez. 2009)

vielen Dank! echt super


----------



## herman47 (30 Dez. 2009)

das sind tolle,sexy bilder von meiner lieblingsmoderatorin:thumbup:


----------



## ollyton (29 Jan. 2010)

Super bilder danke


----------



## Flash-Stgt (29 Jan. 2010)

Vielen Dank, nette Bilder


----------



## leloup144 (31 Jan. 2010)

Danke


----------



## asli (31 Jan. 2010)

super pics von Pat.


----------



## thully (31 Jan. 2010)

einfach coole Frau. Schade, das 
sie nur alle 2 Wochen Dienst hat


----------



## herman47 (2 Feb. 2010)

Eine tolle Frau und gute Moderatorin.


----------



## Trampolin (5 Feb. 2010)

Patricia ist super http://img206.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=28406_Patricia_Schaefer_Promos_05_122_403lo.jpg


----------



## Dukenuke (5 Feb. 2010)

Schade, das die Bilder so`ne schlechte Quali haben. Aber trotzdem prima...:thumbup:
:thx:


----------



## mikkka007 (5 Feb. 2010)

da ist mir ja einiges entgangen im lauf der jahre...
auf jeden fall quotenträchtige slipblitzer...
vielen dank ...


----------



## mark lutz (6 Feb. 2010)

die kann sich doch sehen lassen


----------



## mariezech (6 Feb. 2010)

sehr sehr schöne bilder


----------



## royboy (6 Feb. 2010)

Danke für die tolle Sammlung! Super gemacht.:WOW:


----------



## diver_222 (6 März 2010)

super, danke...


----------



## hagen69 (7 März 2010)

Danke

gefällt mir gut!
:thumbup:


----------



## geierwalli1 (7 März 2010)

sehr schöne bilder. vielen dank


----------



## kervin1 (8 März 2010)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## oli1804 (20 März 2010)

;-) So macht aufstehen immer wieder spass. danke für patricia


----------



## md68 (31 März 2010)

nette pics..dankeschön


----------



## mausepaul (7 Juni 2010)

camel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Für Patricia, tolle Frau!



danke danke.......... meine güte da möchte man ja vor ihr knien!


----------



## couriousu (7 Juni 2010)

menno, man ahnt ja, was da für hammermäßige Bilder dieser Schönheit entstanden sein müssen - aber: hast Du Deine Fernsehantenne ´mal überprüft?


----------



## Thomas4001 (18 Juni 2010)

ich liebe ihren weiisen String:thumbup:


----------



## Oberbayer04 (19 Juni 2010)

Also Patricia ist echt schon ne Sünde wert !
Eine ganz süsse is se .
Vielen Dank für die Bilder - nur schade, das die Qualität nicht die beste ist.


----------



## miguelpedro (20 Juni 2010)

Super die Frau...


----------



## ankefan (24 Juni 2010)

danke


----------



## genausoauch (24 Juni 2010)

fanftastische frau, ich liebe sie.


----------



## Oberbayer04 (25 Juni 2010)

Danke für die supersüsse Patricia !
Nur schade das die Qualität der Bilder nicht so besonders ist !


----------



## kuddel13 (26 Juni 2010)

Sehr schöne Einblicke, besten Dank!
:thumbup:


----------



## BeuLe (27 Juni 2010)

....danke...:thumbup:


----------



## modall (13 Juli 2010)

Super, schöne Frau


----------



## xxl_efant (13 Juli 2010)

Immer wieder ein genuß!
Patricia ist die Beste!

Danke!


----------



## johnboywerder (19 Aug. 2010)

Danke schön


----------



## bresser (30 Aug. 2010)

sehr schöne Ansichten, Danke.


----------



## fun197 (30 Aug. 2010)

super schöne ansichten, finde das forum klasse

Mark


----------



## posemuckel (13 Dez. 2010)

:angry: Schade, dass sie das MoMa nicht mehr moderiert.


----------



## Folki (14 Dez. 2010)

Wieso stolper ich hier jetzt erst drüber? 

Wirklich schöne Einblicke, nehmen wir es als Erinnerungsstücke .


----------



## dumbas (6 Feb. 2011)

very HOT, thx


----------



## karstello (6 Feb. 2011)

trägt die wirklich strings?


----------



## ajbva (25 Feb. 2011)

danke  klasse


----------



## steve49 (17 März 2011)

Danke fur die toll bildern. Diese collage ist sehr sehr gut gemacht


steve49


----------



## Punisher (17 März 2011)

vielen Dank fürs sammeln


----------



## toni67 (29 Apr. 2011)

tolle frau, sieht gut aus, einfach süss


----------



## segeltraum1 (3 Aug. 2011)

Schade, dass Sie im Fernsehen nicht mehr zu sehen ist.


----------



## raser29 (31 Aug. 2011)

ich liebe diese Frau einfach


----------



## Svenm (5 Okt. 2012)

Patricia mal upskirts, sehr selten, aber schön


----------



## katsche123 (6 Okt. 2012)

Super Fernsehfrau !


----------



## Benhur (29 Okt. 2012)

Schade, dass sie so selten zu seghen ist!


----------



## Sarafin (30 Okt. 2012)

sehr schöne Einblicke


----------



## mainz05 (30 Okt. 2012)

patricia ist wie ein guter wein.je älter umso besser


----------



## mainz05 (30 Okt. 2012)

hot,hot,hot


----------



## timo26 (6 Jan. 2013)

Super geile Bilder.Danke


----------



## makanoi (8 Jan. 2013)

Klasse upskirts.. danke..


----------



## hexe63 (31 März 2013)

Das müssen wir wohl noch etwas üben


----------



## Dienstleister1 (23 Apr. 2015)

Bettina ist absolut scharf, sie weiß, wie eine Frau sitzen sollte


----------



## justplainmak (27 Apr. 2015)

definitely classics for sure


----------



## rotmarty (27 Apr. 2015)

Das waren noch Zeiten, als sie ständig die Beine breit machte um ihr Höschen zu zeigen!


----------



## npolyx (4 Mai 2015)

vielen dank. eine super zusammenstellung.


----------



## chekotay (4 Sep. 2015)

Thx, Sie war schon eine der schönsten.


----------



## Glenlochie (12 Sep. 2015)

lecker Mädsche


----------



## Blickdicht (13 Sep. 2015)

:thx: auf die haben schon hunderte Schwänze gespritzt, meiner inklusive


----------



## ognagarn (13 Mai 2019)

Dankeschön


----------



## geo 77 (30 Mai 2019)

Eine tolle Frau schade das sie nicht mehr dabei bei MoMa ist.:angry:


----------



## Löwe79 (8 Aug. 2019)

Schöne sammlung:thx:


----------



## asiaeboney (13 Sep. 2019)

Danke für die tollen Bilder von Patricia. Bitte weiter so!


d.net_-Patricia_Sch1fer_Legs__Upskirt_-_MIX__02_122_70lo.jpg[/IMG][/URL] 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 [/CENTER]




Viel Spaß.

Thx to tommy4343
.
[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/CENTER][/QUOTE]


----------



## asiaeboney (13 Sep. 2019)

wirklich tolle aufnahmen mit dabei. danke


----------



## jf070664 (13 Sep. 2019)

super danke


----------



## mirogerd1953 (21 Okt. 2019)

Sehr toll. Danke


----------



## Selo5252 (29 Okt. 2019)

Ich liebe das Internet


----------



## joned (25 Nov. 2019)

Schade, dass man Patricia nur noch selten sieht. Danke schön.


----------

